# homemade case for cd/dvd duplicator?



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to make a cd/dvd duplicator but I am on the low side of $$. The cases that will support 8 devices are a wee big expensive. Also I would like to be able to install 2 power supplies for this. I am wondering how feasible it is to use a homemade case to do this?


----------



## jamesbegnaud (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you ever get any help wtith this endevor. I would like to do the same thing.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Theres no need to bring up a post that is over 3 months old..


----------

